# [SOLVED] IPv6 static routes with baselayout-2 / OpenRC

## pa4wdh

Hi All,

I just got my first PC with baselayout-2 and OpenRC and it sure won't be my last  :Smile: 

However, i'm a bit struggling with static routes for IPv6. I can't get it working with the routes_eth0 variable as it keeps trying to resolve the IPv6 address as a hostname which obviously fails. I now fixed it with a "dirty" solution using postup in /etc/conf.d/net. What would be the sane way to do this ?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pa4wdh,

Heres a working ../net file

```
# make sure use use iproute2

modules="iproute2"

# baselayout 2

# no brackets for baselayout2

config_eth0="212.110.180.12/24 

             2001:41c8:123:112::2/64"

routes_eth0="default via 212.110.180.254 

             default via 2001:41c8:123:112::1"
```

----------

## pa4wdh

Thanks for you help NeddySeagoon.

I added modules="iproute2" to my /etc/conf.d/net, but of course that didn't help until i actually installed sys-apps/iproute2  :Smile: 

Is there any chance to get this going with ifconfig ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pa4wdh,

I don't know.

openrc prefers iprout2 over ifconfig and friends and iproute2 is required for some routing features that ifconfig does not support.

I don't know the details.

----------

## Bircoph

[offtopic]

iproute2 provides a full access to the features of Linux ip stack (aside from filtering which is netfilter's job).

ifconfig is outdated for years and is very limited in its functionality. I really can't understand people still using it.

[/offtopic]

----------

## pa4wdh

I know Bircoph, my reasons for using it:

1) It's syntax is more like other *nix systems, so easier to remember

2) Especially on my home build router: /sbin/ifconfig + /sbin/route is almost half the size of /sbin/ip alone, which is important for a system where every byte counts  :Smile:  Especially considering that including /sbin/ip doesn't necessarily mean i can get rid of /sbin/ifconfig and /sbin/route

But indeed, that's oftopic  :Smile: 

----------

